# Simple fire pit in the making



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Started this fire pit last week end, pretty simple... New barrel, old feeder leg mounts and the intial burn out. Just have to finsh it up by sanding and add some coats of high heat paint. Aint the prettiest but it gets the job done well.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Pretty sweet design for a deer camp or any occasion where cold weather and cold beer are involved! I like it!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks ruthless, got the idea from a burn barrel at the lease with a feeder sitting next to it...and that is just what it is for cold evening beer drinking


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I like it. Great idea!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool firepit there buddy.....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I like it.

I look at one the other days for about 3 bills.

I like it. I could live with that probably a lot hotter too,


----------

